# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Faerun end sheet map by Mike Schley

## - Max -

*Map*


*Created in: Photoshop*

*Review*
Everyone who already tried to make a pure black and white map knows this is a hard exercise who requires precision, sense of depth and skills to make it legible and clear. Mike Schley is a well known professional artist who talently created an _end sheet map of Faerûn_ for R. A. Salvatore's new book _"The Companions: The Sundering"_. His recognizable style, with its sense of detail, its clean labeling and its beautiful drawing immediatly brings us into a journey through these lands. Many authors are looking for black and white maps to insert in their books, to give some life to their worlds and their stories. No doubt that Mike Schley perfectly did it with this beautiful piece." 




> Here's an end sheet map of Faerun that I recently created for R. A. Salvatore's new book "The Companions: The Sundering". I love mapping the Forgotten Realms! ﻿


*Original threads*
Click here to view the Finished Map thread

----------


## fantasymapsbt

Really a awesome work. I love BW maps, and this just reached the top of my favourite BW maps list.

----------


## Azélor

I like it but its very crowded.

----------


## Raptori

> I like it but its very crowded.


Agree with this. For example, it takes effort to follow the coastlines (which is usually effortless), which has the knock-on effect of making it extremely hard to work out the overall shape of the continent and lie of the land.

Even so I love the style and the detailing, and it's a beautiful piece of work.

----------


## Viking

This is really nice work, Mike! Congratulations too!
I guess the coast line would be easier to follow if the wave designs had been more subtle.

----------


## arsheesh

Congrats Mike, fantastic work!

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Lingon

Wow! That's fantastic. So much detail in just two colors and still not hard to read at all. Very skilled work. Congratulations, Mike!

----------


## Forbesguy

I like that it is busy. Makes it look hand drawn by someone from Faerun

----------


## Razron

I like how the names you use are a combination of common words and new words.

----------


## JSP

Fantastic work and beautiful aesthetic!

JSP

----------


## MehrdadDwarves

Really like the map. Although, as mentioned, can seem a bit crowded. But great work, and lovely attention to detail

----------


## Bogie

Congrats Mike!

----------


## Schley

Thanks guys! Faerûn is always a thrill to map.

I agree that this one got a bit "busy". Gotta keep an eye on that. I think I'll hold back on the horizontal lines next time; at least when they begin competing with the land mass details.

----------


## NecroticBanana

This is really awesome, i really enjoy seeing my favorite classic settings done in a different way, visually.

----------


## s0meguy

It hurts my eyes...

----------


## ayaella

There's so much detail, you can easily see that Mike put in a lot of time into its creation.

----------


## Benwyn

I love it in BW. This is incredible. Great work

----------


## Andre Mauruto

This is really nice work, Mike!

----------


## yondar

Great Map, thanks for showing us your work.

----------


## HBLyne

Wow, beautiful piece. I love it.

----------


## dekee

Got to have a lot of skill for something like this! Really like it!

----------


## CrimsonZanian

Wow this is really cool.

----------


## xalendi

I really like this. Reminds me a lot of the map of Hyboria that's in the front of my copy of _Conan of Cimmeria_. That too is busy, and has a lot of similar details. But that makes it look all the more...what's the word? Anyways, I'm trying to say good job.

----------


## PulpStar

Mike Shley is always presenting masterful work.

----------

